# W: Slaanesh Daemons



## roullier10 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi all, i'm looking for the previous edition Juan Diaz daemonettes and seekers, i do have some spare arms for these daemonettes so please feel free to send me a msg if you have incomplete models
i have many things in the way of trades and am willing to pay if no trade wanted 
thanks


----------

